# موسوعة مراجع اللحام



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 مايو 2009)

ALL DATA ABOUT WELDING
ON THE FOLLOWING LINK
http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?searchmode=2&searchName=WELDING


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (15 فبراير 2014)

Basic MIG Welding 

see attached link
Basic MIG Welding - YouTube


----------



## الغرايب (18 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

